# Audio glitches?



## David Hall (Aug 2, 2017)

I hope I'm posting this on the right forum.

Basically I've ran into some pops and glitches on my audio when using V.I. I haven't been able to write and compose like I wanted because of this specific issue.

I did a little of research and turns out I have latency spikes, I've used dpc latency monitor I've also tested on a second one. 

main culprit seems to be dxgkrn.sys 

and also a little bit on my graphics card.

my build is as follows:

windows 10 pro 64-bit
processor : AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor 4.0 Ghz
ram: 32gb
Directx 12
Graphic card: GTX 980 
I've got displays one of them being a 4k display but I only used the default resolution which is 2560x1440
My audio interface is 
Universal Audio Apollo Twin

What i haven't tried and i'm fixing to do is to update my bios. 

Otherwise can someone suggest me a nice build if i need to upgrade my pc?

thanks.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 3, 2017)

Is your audio interface or daw set to 96khz?


----------



## Mornats (Aug 3, 2017)

Which anti virus are you using? AVG free and Avast free both cause latency issues. My problems stopped when I switched to Eset NOD 32.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 3, 2017)

I prefer being a few years behind the curve.
Reason is mature proven parts, and they're cheaper.
Right now brick and mortar stores have 4790k CPUs at 75 bucks less than newer CPUs.

AMD has brought Intel into a position to lower prices and dump all of their designs in a 2 year cycle.
The market is flooded with Z170/270 and now 300 series which requires yet another new board.

I really like the consistent results from Z97 chipsets and ASRock or Supermicro boards.
Samsung 850 Evo SSDs.

Have 4 builds using these.
3 of them are brand new.
Building 3 more cheap H97 builds since new AMD and i9 parts are causing price drops.

Just my preferences.
But there not much difference from the i7 4790k and i7 6700k.
Even less difference from the i7 6700k to the i7 7700k.
I built 2 6700s and recently a 7700 for others.
7700 for FL Studio 12 rig for my son.
Only real differences I noticed were costs.

I like Windows 8.1
I downgraded 3 machines.
It's much easier to customize.

The GTX 980 is overkill unless you like gaming.
I don't use GFX cards at all on main audio rigs.
Onboard GFX with RAM Usage set to the lowest amount in the BIOS.

My HTPC uses a GTX 980 and caused problems when I drag my rig into the living room for couch programming.
With an i7 you can save a profile for audio work that disables the GTX and uses the onboard GPU.
No more glitches..


----------



## David Hall (Aug 3, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Is your audio interface or daw set to 96khz?


it is but, the audio glitch its not happening when my daw is playing... its happening by default when i just turn on my pc and take a read on my latency monitor.

@chimuelo so are you saying that i can disable my graphics card to save energy on my system? because i've disabled my graphic card before on device manager and i still get some latency spikes regardless. I have a few games but nothing huge I just got it because my brother built a new pc for him and sold me that one for dirt cheap.

@Mornats I have bitdefender as my antivirus


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 3, 2017)

On an i7 you can use a GFX Card, then select another profile (preset) in your BIOS where the card isn't used, but instead the less featured onboard GFX, which are well suited for audio.


----------



## David Hall (Aug 3, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> On an i7 you can use a GFX Card, then select another profile (preset) in your BIOS where the card isn't used, but instead the less featured onboard GFX, which are well suited for audio.


I don't have a I7 its an amd chip cpu. and like i mentioned i have already disable the card and still have some latency, which it goes down to either power supply not enough to power my system. one other thing that i wanted to mention, i recently added 32 gig of ram on my motherboard, which is my concern to see if my power supply isn't enough to feed my components


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 3, 2017)

Just an idea, but are you 100% the Ram is compatible, and can that Mobo can handle 32GB?


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 3, 2017)

David I'm commenting on your next upgrade. I know you have AMD.
Just saying the i7s are a great all in 1 CPU/GPU package, able to add GFX cards, and run multiple configurations for audio or gaming..

Cheerz


----------



## David Hall (Aug 3, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Just an idea, but are you 100% the Ram is compatible, and can that Mobo can handle 32GB?



here are my motherboard specs.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok, I guess it rules that out. Maybe it's just coincidence that it happened right after the Ram upgrade.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 3, 2017)

If your audio interface is set to 96kHz try changing it to 48 and see if the problem goes away


----------



## David Hall (Aug 3, 2017)

d.healey said:


> If your audio interface is set to 96kHz try changing it to 48 and see if the problem goes away


you see.. the issue is not necessarily happening when i'm using my daw. its just random and sometimes i get a huge lag spike.. i'll try removing my graphic card to see if that helps out


----------



## d.healey (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm talking about your hardware interface rather than your DAW. Usually there is a software control panel for your audio interface where you can set the sample rate, some of them use a hardware switch but I think most these days are software.


----------

